# Confused on antibodies!



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

If the range for antibodies is 0-34....does that mean everyone will have a number in that range - even those who do NOT have a thyroid issue?

Or does a person who does NOT have Hashimoto's have a "0" (zero) reading?

Mine is a 36. To me, the way I read it, if the "range" is 0-34 and mine is a 36, that is not high. I was giving a RX for Synthroid weeks ago and have not filled it due to my questions here.

I called the dr's office yesterday and the nurse told the dr. my concern and asked if I "really" needed to take the Synthroid and she said, "yes!"

Is a result fo "36" much of a big deal?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would take it to mean that things are starting down that road, that road being thyroid disease. I think its easier to manage the disease if you start medication while the symptoms/lab work is mild, rather than trying to rein things in later on.

What do other lab numbers look like?


----------



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

What do other lab numbers look like?[/QUOTE]

I do not have my labwork w/ me today at the office, but the were all w/in normal range (thyroid levels were).

I guess I will get the script filled and start on it. Maybe I will feel better!! I have no energy and am not myself.

I have read that the positive TPO Ab can also mean Lupus or something, but my ANA panel is negative.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TexasDenise said:


> I guess I will get the script filled and start on it. Maybe I will feel better!! I have no energy and am not myself.


See if you can get a copy of the labs - it'll be helpful!

Synthroid isn't a cure all. But it's worth a shot. If all you have to do is take a pill to feel more like yourself, really, that's not such an awful thing, right?


----------



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

I have my labs, just not at here at work w/ me. They are at home. I will post the results this evening.

So...if Hashimoto's eventually destroys your thyroid - what happens when you either have it removed or it's destroyed? The antibodies no longer attack anything?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Low titres of antibodies mean you have the potential for some autoimmune activity against your thyroid. While antibodies can occur in the normal population--as defined by having "normal" TSH values and thyroid function, this generally represents only a small percentage.



> So...if Hashimoto's eventually destroys your thyroid - what happens when you either have it removed or it's destroyed? The antibodies no longer attack anything?


Well yes and no. Even if you have your thyroid removed, you may still have the antibodies, they just have nothing to act on. And there is no way to predict how the antibodies will behave--the synthroid is to replace the missing thyroid hormone because of a low functioning thyroid, it does not treat the antibodies. The antibodies could act quickly or slowly--they really don't predict any rate (or sometimes even if) at which the thyroid will fail.

If you have the symptoms and numbers to support it, good for you that your doc gave you a trial. Give it some time though--it takes about 6 weeks for T4 to build up in your system, so you may not feel better right away.


----------



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

If you have the symptoms and numbers to support it, good for you that your doc gave you a trial. Give it some time though--it takes about 6 weeks for T4 to build up in your system, so you may not feel better right away.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Lainy.

Though I keep questioning it, I guess this dr. knows what she is talking about, else she would not have put me on the med. She is supposed to be a really great dr.

I guess the fact that my TSH levels are all normal is what puzzles me. I went to her complaining of symptoms I have had off and on for 10 1/2 yrs - burning sensations on my skin, fatigue, depression, anxiety....

She said thyroid will not cause burning sensations and asked me if I've seen a neuro. I have seen a neuro. She said it's anxiety related. :tongue0015:

Does everyone feel worse before they feel better (once taking the Synthroid)?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A lot of people do (feel worse before they feel better). It takes time, but it's worth going through the process.

TSH is really not a good measure of thyroid function. It can be a piece of the puzzle, but not the whole picture. Consider those of us who had cancer and totally normal TSHs.

Give it a whirl.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TexasDenise said:


> If you have the symptoms and numbers to support it, good for you that your doc gave you a trial. Give it some time though--it takes about 6 weeks for T4 to build up in your system, so you may not feel better right away.


Thanks Lainy.

Though I keep questioning it, I guess this dr. knows what she is talking about, else she would not have put me on the med. She is supposed to be a really great dr.

I guess the fact that my TSH levels are all normal is what puzzles me. I went to her complaining of symptoms I have had off and on for 10 1/2 yrs - burning sensations on my skin, fatigue, depression, anxiety....

She said thyroid will not cause burning sensations and asked me if I've seen a neuro. I have seen a neuro. She said it's anxiety related. :tongue0015:

Does everyone feel worse before they feel better (once taking the Synthroid)?[/QUOTE]

I beg to differ w/your doctor on the burning skin sensation! I personally experienced this with Grave's/hyper thyroid but hypo causes it as well.

I call it myopathy and/or peripheral neuropathy due to metabolic disorder.

There are in fact many causes for burning skin but your hunch is thyroid and I believe mightily in hunches. Always listen to your instincts and your body.

Here is some info.

http://www.merckmanuals.com/home/br...eripheral_nerve_disorders/polyneuropathy.html

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669

Hope this helps.


----------



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

On hold now w/ dr's office. Nurse called to schedule my appt that was scheduled for the 11th....for tomorrow. I told her there was no need, because I have not even started the med yet. She is asking the dr. about my question regarding the level and my questiong the Synthroid. I am going to go in on Friday to discuss all of this w/ her...since I also have 2 nodules that she never talked to me about. Her ultrasound tech (who happens to be her husband) did the ultrasound. He told me I had two nodules...he went and showed her the pics and she said she was not worried, but wanted to do another scan in 3 months. I will get to talk to her about this on Friday as well.

BOY OH BOY!!!


----------

